# Husqvarna brush cutter



## Vinnie (May 31, 2012)

Hi new to this site I have a Husqvarna 225R Brush cutter.It starts and runs for a few seconds and shuts down.Like its out off gas. 
Vince


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

What brand of motor? I suspect it needs the carb taken apart and cleaned. Roger


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

have you checked the fuel lines to make sure that they are in good shape and not cracked or broken?


----------



## Vinnie (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your help. It was the fuel line it had a crack where it enter the tank.
Vinnie


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad you got it running again


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

Vinnie said:


> Thanks for your help. It was the fuel line it had a crack where it enter the tank.
> Vinnie


I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to state that the fuel lines usually go first. If the equipment has be running on ethanol gas, or it's old, the fuel lines become hard and brittle. They may look good, but a hair-line crack is all that's needed to interrupt operations. Replace those lines before proceeding further.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Using a fuel stabilizer as StaBil or etc will allow you to store or use the Gasohol longer and slow the damage to the lines. The link below will show some StaBil info. 

http://www.bing.com/search?q=stabil&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree jow, but if at all possible just use 89 Octane non-ethanol gas, and if storing is necessary a good stabilizer would benefit too.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

I have not seen any 89 Octane non-ethanol gas in the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex since it was introduced. This means I treat all of my Small Engines and boat's fuel in batches per purchased container. This has really worked well vs running tanks dry for storage.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

jow said:


> I have not seen any 89 Octane non-ethanol gas in the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex since it was introduced. This means I treat all of my Small Engines and boat's fuel in batches per purchased container. This has really worked well vs running tanks dry for storage.


I kinda figured that. We have one station in town that is non-ethanol, and they sell out fast.


----------

